# Chuck wagon!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Well not really a chuck wagon, but it reminded me of one.  I wanted to have a way to carry all the mulch that I was making with the chipper. I've been just blowing it in piles on the ground where I'm chipping. Got some trees on the lawn that have to come down so I didn't want to leave too big of a mess, so I came up with this for now. Just an ATV dump cart and a roughed- together cover to trap everything inside. I added a ball hitch to the rear of the chipper to connect it to. Now I'll be able to haul it to one central pile. I'll make something more permanent later, when time permits. Been thinking about making a log splitter too, we'll see! Bye


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

well heck, that will work, you darn sure have the tractor to move it around with! and looks like plenty of other equipment setting around there.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty cool, BB !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, you're a busy dude! I gotta do something like that. Great little setup there!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, Bill,when you make yours...can I send Joe to help ?? LOL!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hey, Bill,when you make yours...can I send Joe to help ?? LOL!


:lmao: Just what pogobill needs!  Thanks guys for the compliments. Makes posting feel, worth while. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Slick looking setup BB 

Backing up little tricky?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Slick looking setup BB Thanks Thomas. Bye
> 
> Backing up little tricky?


 Nothing to it!  I guess I might have to unhitch one, depends on where I was. :lmao:


----------

